# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Billie Ashford (Tessa De Josselin)

## Pantherboy

*Home and Away newcomer Tessa De Josselin feels comfortable in Summer Bay*



HOME And Awayâs freshest face Tessa De Josselin feels like she has lived in Summer Bay all her life.  

She certainly has all the traits of a local; a keen surfer from the age of six, she attended Manly High School before going on to Sydney Uni to become an environmental educator.

De Josselin this month makes her debut as Billie, sister of the mysterious Ash (George Mason).

âItâs all a bit new and a bit full on,â she told the Confidential on Nova radio show last night. âHome And Away is a very big part of Australian TV and a great launching pad.â

De Josselin, 26, was not even born when the show first started in January 1988 but said she spent her formative years regularly tuning in on week nights.
âI watched it intensively for five years with my family every night before dinner,â she said.

After finishing her combined arts and science degree and working a corporate job, De Josselin bit the bullet and gave her dream job a proper shot.

Her previous work includes the Australian feature film Holding The Man, which is due out later this year and stars Ryan Corr, Guy Pearce and Anthony LaPaglia.

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015), kevinjoh (05-10-2016), TaintedLove (20-04-2015), tammyy2j (21-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bosses have released the first official picture and character details of new arrival Belinda 'Billie' Ashford.

Actress Tessa De Josselin has been cast in the role of Billie, who is the younger sister of existing character Ash.

Tessa De Josselin as Billie Ashford in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Tessa De Josselin as Billie Ashford

Regular viewers know that Ash (George Mason) has been searching for Billie since being released from jail. They finally come face-to-face again when Billie decides to visit her middle brother's grave on Anzac Day.

Billie is billed as a "tomboy surfer" with a feisty attitude, so viewers will have to wait and see how she fits into Summer Bay.

Speaking of the role, De Josselin commented: "Billie's super upfront and sometimes lacks a social filter. She's had a troubled upbringing and is in some ways still trying to find her feet in this world and find the love and support she's been neglected from. 

"As a result, for every outward emotion she displays, there are about ten inward ones floating around her system. I like her though, she's a lot of fun to play!"

Ash offers Brax support
Â© Channel 5
Ash has been searching for Billie

On joining the cast of Home and Away, she added: "I was super chuffed. No doubt there was a huge grin on my face for the rest of the week. It's a cool thing when hard work pays off and you know you've been given an opportunity to do what you love."

Billie's first scenes will air in Australia next Monday (April 27) and in the UK from late June.

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015), Pantherboy (21-04-2015), tammyy2j (21-04-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think she gets with Kyle

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Billie Ashford will waste no time in making her presence known in Summer Bay, as she makes a move on Kyle Braxton.

As previously reported, actress Tessa De Josselin has been cast in the role of Billie, who is the younger sister of existing character Ash.

After coming face-to-face with Ash (George Mason) for the first time in months, Billie will be offered a room at the Braxton household where she soon becomes rather fond of Kyle.

Billie will begin to flirt with Kyle (Nic Westaway) after she hears him playing on the guitar one evening and decides to join him.

Kyle is in a vulnerable state following his split from Phoebe, but one thing leads to another and Billie is soon planting a kiss on Kyle's lips. Could Kyle be about to move on from Phoebe?

De Josselin told TV Week: "I think Billie can sense Kyle is a sensitive, caring guy. She can also sense he is going through something."

Billie's first scenes aired in Australia today (April 27) and will air in the UK from late June.

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015), Pantherboy (27-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Billie Ashford will throw Nate Cooper's life into total jeopardy when she falsely accuses him of sexually assaulting her.

Billie (Tessa De Josselin) will lie that Nate has abused her in the gym, and send an incriminating text message from his phone to further frame him.

Although Nate is completely innocent, Billie will get the police involved in her lies when she reports Nate and makes a statement, TV Week reports

To make matters worse for Nate, a mystery culprit has been putting up raunchy pictures of his girlfriend Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) in a bid to jeopardise her career. 

Billie is suspected of being behind the nasty campaign, prompting Chris Harrington to try to get to the bottom of her lies by using a police wire in an attempt to catch her out.

Chris is hoping that he can trick Billie into getting a confession in order to get Nate off the hook, but is he really up to the task?

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2015), Pantherboy (29-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Home and Away newcomer Billie Ashford will throw Nate Cooper's life into total jeopardy when she falsely accuses him of sexually assaulting her.


I like what I've seen of Billie so far but this isn't exactly going to endear her to me.  I wonder what her reasons will be for the accusation?

----------


## Dazzle

In today's episode at UK pace, Billie left Summer Bay for the hospital in the city to get skin grafts.  She seemed unsure if she'd be back.  I hope she does return because I think the actress is really good and the character's interesting.  She seems to have turned a corner now that Ash believes she didn't start the fire.

She should really have faced some repercussions other than everyone hating her for the evil accusation against Nate though (or did I miss something?).

----------

Pantherboy (17-09-2015), tammyy2j (17-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> In today's episode at UK pace, Billie left Summer Bay for the hospital in the city to get skin grafts.  She seemed unsure if she'd be back.  I hope she does return because I think the actress is really good and the character's interesting.  She seems to have turned a corner now that Ash believes she didn't start the fire.
> 
> She should really have faced some repercussions other than everyone hating her for the evil accusation against Nate though (or did I miss something?).


i swear someone said a few months ago there were pictures of her back on set. but yeah, i'm really hoping she comes back, i thoroughly enjoyed her character.

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), Pantherboy (17-09-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> In today's episode at UK pace, Billie left Summer Bay for the hospital in the city to get skin grafts.  She seemed unsure if she'd be back.  I hope she does return because I think the actress is really good and the character's interesting.  She seems to have turned a corner now that Ash believes she didn't start the fire.
> 
> She should really have faced some repercussions other than everyone hating her for the evil accusation against Nate though (or did I miss something?).


i swear someone said a few months ago there were pictures of her back on set. but yeah, i'm really hoping she comes back, i thoroughly enjoyed her character.

----------


## Pantherboy

> In today's episode at UK pace, Billie left Summer Bay for the hospital in the city to get skin grafts.  She seemed unsure if she'd be back.  I hope she does return because I think the actress is really good and the character's interesting.  She seems to have turned a corner now that Ash believes she didn't start the fire.
> 
> She should really have faced some repercussions other than everyone hating her for the evil accusation against Nate though (or did I miss something?).


Hi Dazzle. A while ago I posted a couple of photos I found of Billie back on set, but I can't remember now which Thread I put them on!! They would have been filmed a few months ago, so I am not sure if they will go to air in Aust later this year or early next year. If I remember correctly, there were photos of her walking along, & then Ash (dressed in a suit!) running after her & then talking to her. I haven't seen/heard anything else about her since then so I don't know if she will be back for good, or maybe just for a bit to wrap up her storyline. I also hope she is back for good - a great character & there is definitely more of her story to be told!

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2015), hward (17-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Looks like vj, as he has been spotted wearing a wedding ring and holding the baby at the memorial.


 they got married i thought she ran out on wedding

----------


## kaz21

> they got married i thought she ran out on wedding


 She must have came back, wonder if she tells vj the truth before they get married.

----------

tammyy2j (05-10-2016)

----------


## kaz21

> they got married i thought she ran out on wedding


 She must have came back, wonder if she tells vj the truth before they get married.

----------


## tammyy2j

> She must have came back, wonder if she tells vj the truth before they get married.


I hope she did

----------


## Pantherboy

Not about Billie as such, but involves her baby. DailyMail article with pictures of George Mason, Penny McNamee & Luke McKenzie filming at Palm Beach yesterday.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...amee-doll.html

----------

FunkyMonkey (17-10-2016), kaz21 (13-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Pregnant Billie Ashford's life will be left hanging in the balance in shock Home and Away scenes after she is run over by her best friend Phoebe Nicholson.

The horrifying incident will have far-reaching consequences when it threatens to expose the truth about Billie's unborn baby.

Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) will be horrified after she mows Billie down in her car, amid a desperate attempt to flee from cunning criminal Simmo. Yes, him again!

But let's rewind a bit first. Simmo was the criminal who got Andy Barrett knee-deep into a dodgy car rebirthing scheme shortly before he escaped town with his brother Josh. And he will be causing a fresh round of havoc in upcoming scenes, but this time it's Ash who is in the firing line.

Episodes airing next week will see Kat witness what appears to be a suspicious-looking deal between the two. But although Ash promises that all is not as it seems (and it's really not), Kat uses the opportunity to frame Simmo once and for all.

Ash tries to convince Kat in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Ash tries to convince Kat in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Ash tries to convince Kat in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Ash tries to convince Kat in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Knowing he needs to try to escape another prison sentence, Ash agrees to co-operate with the police in order to trap Simmo and later arranges to meet him under false pretences.

Unfortunately, this is where both Billie and Phoebe come into it. When Simmo gets wind of what is going on, he hijacks a terrified Phoebe's car and demands that she drive him out of the Bay.

Phoebe does as she is told, but the traumatic situation leaves her so shaken up that she is distracted even after Simmo has fled her car.

Desperate to get back home as quickly as possible, Phoebe puts her foot down on the accelerator - but takes her eye off the road momentarily in order to check that Simmo has gone.

Simmo terrifies Phoebe in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Simmo terrifies Phoebe in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Sadly, Phoebe's momentarily lapse has huge repercussions as she ends up mowing someone down - who she soon learns is actually her pregnant friend Billie (Tessa de Josselin). Phoebe immediately rushes to Billie's aid, but will she and the baby be alright?

Fans will have to tune in to find out exactly what happens to Billie as she's rushed into hospital, but the accident could threaten to unveil one of her darkest secrets.

Phoebe rushes to Billie's aid in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Phoebe rushes to Billie's aid in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Billie has led her boyfriend VJ Patterson to believe that he is the father of her baby, having fallen pregnant after being raped by Irene's unstable son Mick.

As Billie, VJ and the unborn child all undergo emergency tests in the aftermath of the scary car ordeal, could the truth finally unravel?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 7 and Tuesday, November 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2016), Pantherboy (29-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Billie Ashford is shellshocked later this month as VJ Patterson makes the impulsive decision to propose to her.

Billie (Tessa De Josselin) doesn't know how to react when VJ pops the question on his 18th birthday, leaving her with an impossible dilemma over their future.

Loyal boyfriend VJ (Matt Little) has clearly been planning the proposal for a while when he's seen pulling out the engagement ring and pondering over his plans shortly after his traditional birthday breakfast.

Later at his celebratory dinner, VJ is touched when Billie makes a heartwarming speech about how she can't imagine her life without him.

VJ Patterson proposes to Billie Ashford in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5
With the timing seemingly perfect, VJ takes Billie home and reveals that he's set up fairy lights which spell out: "Will you marry me?" Aw.

Unfortunately, Billie completely freezes as this really was the last thing she was expecting.

Billie's main concern is that VJ only wants to marry her out of obligation rather than his love for her, which is pretty problematic since she knows he's not really the father of her baby.

VJ Patterson proposes to Billie Ashford in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5
However, when VJ is so devastated by Billie's reluctance that he considers ending their relationship, she's forced to change her mind and urges him to propose to her again.

With the couple now officially engaged, VJ couldn't be happier as they begin making plans for the future. But with Billie less keen, are they heading for trouble?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 23 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2016), Pantherboy (12-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I hope not   :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2016), Pantherboy (13-11-2016), Splashy (12-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not looking forward at all to Billie dying.  :Sad:

----------


## Splashy

Oh fudge..... I like Billie now....

Cant they kill off VJ instead, or big nose as I call him (life of Brian reference)

----------


## lizann

if dr.nate tells her baby daddy secret he is breaking patient confidentiality

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), Pantherboy (18-11-2016), Perdita (18-11-2016), tammyy2j (19-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> if dr.nate tells her baby daddy secret he is breaking patient confidentiality


I can't remember when I last felt so annoyed at a soap character as when the high and mighty Nate was threatening Billie.  We all know what she's doing is wrong, but as her doctor it's definitely not his place to pass judgement!  :Angry:

----------

Pantherboy (19-11-2016), Perdita (19-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, VJ Patterson could be about to discover his girlfriend Billie's dark secret about her unborn baby.

The pair will still be on a high after getting engaged when it looks like their happiness could be about to come crashing down already.

The latest drama will kick off as the couple prepare themselves for their first antenatal class, and make plans to announce their engagement later that day.

However, upon her arrival at the class, Billie sees Dr Benson and panics; aware he knows the truth about her true conception date. Needing a get-out, Billie feigns dizziness and heads outside, but it's enough to pique VJ's suspicions.

A concerned VJ questions her over her strange behaviour, but Billie is quick to blame the pregnancy, before desperately trying to divert his attention back onto their engagement announcement.

It works, but things soon go downhill when news of their upcoming nuptials spreads before they have a chance to get it out there themselves. And it prompts a bitter clash between them as VJ accuses Billie of deliberately putting off the announcement due to her own uncertainty.

With his relationship already hanging by a thread, VJ gets a further shock when he returns to the caravan to clear out his and Billie's belongings, only to stumble across the note she wrote months ago, stating that she was leaving him.

Upset and confused, VJ confronts Billie over the note and demands an explanation. But will Billie be forced to come clean at last?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, December 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (19-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It's truth time for Home and Away's Billie Ashford later this month as she finally tells her fiancÃ© VJ Patterson the devastating truth about her baby.

Billie (Tessa De Josselin) has told everyone that she's pregnant with VJ's child, but the truth is far more upsetting as the father is actually Irene Roberts's son Mick Jennings - who raped her last year.

Although Billie has convinced herself that she's doing the right thing for her and the baby by continuing with the deception, she's plagued by second thoughts as her fairytale wedding arrives.

Billie is a picture of happiness as she heads down the aisle and is given away by her brother Ash (George Mason), surrounded by all of Summer Bay's familiar faces.

Ash looks after Billie Ashford on her wedding day in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Billie Ashford and VJ Patterson's wedding in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Billie Ashford and VJ Patterson's wedding in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Billie Ashford and VJ Patterson's wedding in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Billie Ashford and VJ Patterson's wedding in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
The joyous moment doesn't last for long, though, as Billie's resolve over the wedding finally crumbles when she hears VJ's heartfelt vows.

Apologising and rushing away, Billie storms out of her own wedding in tears but is closely followed by VJ (Matt Little), who wants answers.

Backed into a corner, Billie explains that marrying VJ would be a lie because the baby isn't his. How will VJ react as Billie reveals that she was raped?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, January 31 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2017), Pantherboy (21-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up a devastating twist for Billie Ashford as she is diagnosed with a life-threatening condition after her baby's christening.

It's already been teased that a tragic fate could await Billie after pictures of her funeral were leaked - and these explosive new details offer a further insight into her impending demise.

Australian viewers will have recently seen Billie enjoy happier times after giving birth to a baby girl and rekindling her relationship with teenager VJ Patterson - despite his discovery that the child wasn't his.

Viewers know that Billie was raped by Irene's son Mick in shock scenes last year and lied about the identity of the father in a desperate bid to keep her harrowing ordeal under wraps.

However, the enormity of her lies became too much for Billie to handle on her wedding day and she ended up telling VJ the whole truth. But to her amazement, he decided to stand by her anyway.

The pair's happiness is apparent as they arrange a baby blessing for their daughter Luc, which unlike their wedding, manages to go off without a hitch. And the couple even honour VJ's mum Leah by asking her to be Luc's 'guide mother' after she was inconsolable to learn that she wasn't the newborn's biological grandmother.

Billie Ashford waits at the bus stop in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Sadly, Billie is dealt another devastating blow after the successful day as she is rushed to hospital after collapsing in a heartbreaking episode.

Billie had been suffering from a persistent cough in the lead up to her collapse and she also struggled with breathing problems during her birth, but it seems the situation is now a whole lot more serious as the doctors run some frantic tests.

Trusty Summer Bay doctor Nate Cooper is forced to explain to Billie's loved ones that they will need to do a bronchoscopy in order to have a better idea of what's going on. But with Billie's health rapidly deteriorating, will she pull through?

Matt Little, who plays VJ, said to TV Week: "VJ has taken responsibility and provided support for Billie and the baby. But now reality sets in that she might die. "

Digital Boy

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2017), Pantherboy (07-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

After a dramatic year for VJ Patterson (Matt Little) and Billie Ashford (Tessa de Josselin), and with the shocking truth finally out about baby Lucâs paternity, it surely must be time for the young couple to finally have a reprieve!

Sadly, as heartbreaking Home and Away episodes to air in Australia next week will show, fate has other ideas.

As friends and family tried to put a traumatic couple of weeks behind them, a blessing was organised for baby Luc. And whilst the happy occasion goes as planned, with things starting to finally look up, tragedy strikes when Billie is rushed to hospital in an ambulance after collapsing.

Once there, it becomes apparent that Billie might not make it through. Nate (Kyle Pryor) and Tori (Penny McNamee) order an urgent bronchoscopy after listening to Billieâs chest, and her loved ones have to prepare themselves for the worst.

As Billieâs devastating prognosis is delivered, Summer Bay residents rally together to support Billie & VJ in their hour of need, and an impromptu wedding is organised.

Though after only a matter of hours, it seems their married life could be about to come to a tragic end before itâs even begunâ¦

But how did we get to this point so quickly? Well, the foreshadowing has been thereâ¦

The season opener saw Billie and VJ stranded in the middle of nowhere as her labour intensified. With the bushfire bearing down on them and VJ forced to carry her a couple of kilometres, the amount of smoke inhalation caused some serious issues for Billie.



When she finally made it to the hospital to give birth, it became apparent that Billie had fluid on her lungs and her airways were swollenâand it was touch and go as to whether she would have to have a caesarean in order to prevent further harm to herself or her baby.

Whilst Billie was able to give birth naturally in the end, Billie started gasping for air and Nate was forced to intubate her.

Though she eventually stabilised, things havenât been quite right sinceâBillie had to be administered oxygen after being confronted by her rapist Mick Jennings, and she has also suffered with a persistent cough since her homecoming.



However, eagle-eyed viewers may remember that Billie was, in fact, displaying various symptoms in the final weeks of the 2016 seasonâwhich were simply put down to her pregnancy at the timeâ¦.

Could it just be the smoke exposure, or has it actually exasperated something far more seriousâ¦?

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2017), Pantherboy (08-02-2017)

----------


## lellygurl

Well... that was sad...

----------


## lellygurl

Well... that was sad... 😭😭😭😭😭😭

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2017), Pantherboy (15-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

R.I.P. Billie!

----------

Dazzle (15-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

similar to ben and meg but equally sad

----------

Pantherboy (16-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm really not looking forward to seeing Billie die here in the UK. She and VJ are so sweet together that it breaks my heart that she's going to leave him (and the baby) soon.  :Sad:

----------

Pantherboy (16-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

DigitalSpy article on the episode that aired last night in Aust:


*Home and Away kills off a regular character after heartbreaking wedding scenes
Heartache in Summer Bay.
*
*Warning: This article contains big spoilers for scenes which won't air in the UK for another seven weeks*.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...edding-scenes/

----------

Perdita (18-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Billie Ashford faces fresh turmoil as her baby lies continue to take their toll on her.

With more people now aware of Billie's dark secret, her biggest fear is that they'll all start talking to each other - potentially sharing extra knowledge that not everyone knew.

Billie's brother Ash quickly realises this when she clearly doesn't want him talking to Phoebe Nicholson (Isabella Giovinazzo) about her attack - and he begins to suspect that it's because they both know the identity of the man who raped her.

Billie (Tessa De Josselin) also frantically covers her tracks by warning Phoebe not to tell Ash about Mick, fearing that he'll seek revenge against the evil villain and end up in prison himself.

When Phoebe continues to question her friend's strange secrecy, she dares to ask whether the baby's father is Mick rather than VJ - and Billie's furious denial only serves to spark further suspicion.

With poor Billie under more pressure and her closest confidants all comparing notes, could her secrets and lies unravel further?

Phoebe Nicholson speaks to Billie Ashford about her baby secrets in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Phoebe Nicholson speaks to Billie Ashford about her baby secrets in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Phoebe Nicholson speaks to Billie Ashford about her baby secrets in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, February 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2017), Pantherboy (18-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

This is more of a general news story, but as these scenes haven't gone to air as yet in the UK, I thought I had better put it in with the spoilers.

*Herald Sun* article:


*Home And Away’s latest tug of love storyline sparks a ratings boom*


HOME and Away can already lay claim to nurturing some of the biggest names in Hollywood today.

But a creche of tiny tots, currently sharing the role of baby Luc on the Channel 7 series, have sparked a new ratings boom, sending fans and some of the show’s leading men gaga.

Social media went into meltdown recently when the bub’s mother, *Billie Ashford (played by Tessa DeJosselin)* died of an aggressive form of cancer — leaving the infant in the care of her new husband.

Matt Little, who plays surrogate dad VJ Patterson, admits the last six months of the heavy storyline, which ended with his character promising a dying Billie he would care for her child, have been brightened by his little, cooing co-stars.

“It’s been beautiful just to come to work and put your attention on these babies, who have no agenda,” Little told News Corp Australia.

“You can’t trick a baby into thinking we’re doing the most important job in the world ... and you can’t let your own ego get carried away with you in a scene. You’ve just got to pay attention to this living human being and that’s been kind of nice.”

The baby girl, played by up to six real tots since her TV birth, including eight-month-old Sterling (pictured) will be at the centre of an upcoming custody struggle between Little’s character, VJ, the bub’s biological uncle Ash (played by George Mason) and Summer Bay veteran, Irene (Lynn Grainger).

But the show’s executive producer Lucy Addario revealed there’s already a battle on set between mostly the male actors as to who gets to cuddle and comfort the babies between takes.

“Often you’ll see them crying and Matt and George are in there, rocking them. Just to see these guys with those little babies ... oh my god, every woman on set just melts.”

In a storytelling sense, “births, deaths and marriages” are always hugely popular, Addario said, with Billie’s death peaking at 1.67 million viewers nationally.

“Billie’s story was a great one because of who the father is (Irene’s son) and the circumstances of its conception (in a shock rape), which provided so much drama even before the baby was born.”

It’s been a happy counter to Billie’s death, which was mourned by the cast and crew, as well as fans who flooded social media with grieving messages.

“We grieve three times,” Addario explained. “You deal with it first in the script, then eight or nine weeks later you see them film it and watch it in edit; then you watch on air like everyone else a third time ... I get sad thinking about it now.”

It makes the sweet smile from ‘baby Luc’ or a gurgle mid-scene just “so divine,” Addario said.

“Often the directors put in little cutaways of the babies because they’re giving us the reactions we need. I’ll dread the day when they get too old ... they’re just gorgeous.”

Child welfare rules mean productions like Home And Away, as well as Ten’s drama series, Offspring must limit the time each infant can work per day; while “laid back babies who are happy to be held by people” are scouted by talent agencies, generally specialising in child actors.

“The main thing to remember is babies and toddlers change every day,” Offspring’s casting agent Emma Dockery said, “and you always have to be prepared for the unexpected. That’s what makes it so much fun.”

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/8...5e77?width=650
http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/c...cbce?width=650

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2017), Perdita (04-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, there are equally dramatic scenes ahead for Billie Ashford as she goes into labour on the side of a remote road.

Billie (Tessa De Josselin) has her boyfriend VJ Patterson by her side when she realises that her baby is coming now, but neither of them have any phone reception to call the emergency services.

The situation becomes a whole lot more scary when the couple suddenly smell smoke, revealing that they're also in the danger zone as the bushfire continues to spread.

Still determined to get a phone signal, VJ (Matt Little) rushes through the bush to find help, while Billie waits behind in their broken-down car.

When VJ still doesn't have any luck with his phone, he has no choice but to return to Billie and carry her down the road until they can get the help they need.

As Billie is rushed off to hospital, will everything be okay?

Billie Ashford is with VJ Patterson while she's in labour in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Billie Ashford is with VJ Patterson while she's in labour in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Billie Ashford is with VJ Patterson while she's in labour in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, March 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

lyndapym (04-03-2017), Pantherboy (04-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in the Bay, there's fresh hell for Billie Ashford when her newborn daughter Luc is kidnapped.

ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW


The arrival of Billie's baby girl next week comes with a worrying coincidence as Irene Roberts's villainous son Mick Jennings is back in town, lurking in the shadows and lying in wait.

Mick raped Billie (Tessa De Josselin) last year and is the father of Luc, so he immediately puts two and two together when he sees mum and baby together at the hospital.

Billie is inconsolable after Mick snatches Luc, but worried 'grandma' Leah (Ada Nicodemou) is highly confused and doesn't understand why he'd take her.

The chaotic situation forces Billie to reveal everything to Leah by explaining who the father of the baby really is, but with everyone finally on the same page, will they get Luc back safely?

VJ Patterson and Billie Ashford in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Billie Ashford and Martin 'Ash' Ashford in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

VJ and Leah Patterson-Baker in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's UK fans will soon see the scenes we've been dreading for seven months, as Billie Ashford passes away.

Viewers have known that Tessa De Josselin's character is being killed off since August last year, when paparazzi photographers took some sneaky shots of Billie's memorial on location.

With Home and Away filmed so far in advance, we've seen plenty of twists and turns for Billie since then â but her time in Summer Bay finally comes to a tragic end in early April.

When Billie suffers a shock collapse and is rushed to hospital, she's diagnosed with an aggressive form of cancer and is told that she only has days left to live.

Local doctor Nate Cooper has the tough task of breaking the news to Billie at the hospital, as well as fielding questions from her loved ones who can't believe that it's true.

Once everyone finally accepts the heartbreaking truth, her loyal boyfriend VJ Patterson (Matt Little) suggests it's time for them to finally tie the knot.

Although VJ's suggestion takes everyone by surprise, it's not long before everyone close to the pair is pitching in to make it happen as quickly as possible.

After the young couple exchange their vows in a small but touching ceremony at the hospital, Billie has one last favour to ask VJ â she wants to see the sun come up over the beach one final time.










Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (25-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

i did not invest and care heavily about her and vj as a couple unlike aden and belle but her death was sad, little luc an orphan and marty alone

----------

Pantherboy (06-04-2017), Perdita (06-04-2017), tammyy2j (07-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

I still miss Belle and Aden ... I agree, they had a great chemistry which Bille and VJ never had but sad to see Bille pass away  :Sad:

----------

kaz21 (06-04-2017), lizann (06-04-2017), Pantherboy (06-04-2017), tammyy2j (07-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was it Tessa's decision to leave or the show's?

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2017), Pantherboy (07-04-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I thought Billie and VJ had very strong chemistry which is part of the reason the storyline really worked for me (the other reasons being that Tessa is such a strong and likeable actor). I was very sad to see Billie go.  :Sad:

----------

Pantherboy (07-04-2017), tayfanatic (07-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Was it Tessa's decision to leave or the show's?


I understand that it was always the shows intention that Tessa/Billie leave this way. Tessa's contract was up, so you assume that they would have told her at some (earlier) stage that her contract wouldn't be extended beyond the original term (but you never know!) - without initially giving her the details of how her character was to leave. However, I did see a couple of articles soon after her last scenes in Australia where Tessa said initially she wasn't happy when the Producers told her about Billies death.


This is an extract from an exclusive interview Script Executive Dan Bennett gave with *BTTB* in January this year:


BTTB Question: Billie Ashford left Summer Bay, under a cloud and accused of arson, a month into your tenure. Was this originally designed as an exit storyline, or was it always intended for her to return later in the year?

DB Answer: The Billie story you’re seeing now was always my plan.


And this is a Digital Spy article from back in February (I don't think I have posted this before):


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...ath-storyline/

*Home and Away star wasn't happy about character's death: "I was bummed out when they told me"*

*"I wanted her to go on and do great things."*

Warning: This article contains big spoilers for a storyline which won't air in the UK for another six weeks.

Home and Away star Tessa de Josselin has admitted that she was unhappy when she learned that her character Billie Ashford would be killed off.

Heartbreaking scenes recently airing in Australia saw Billie die in the arms of her partner VJ Patterson, after being diagnosed with terminal cancer the day before.

Fans have been waiting for Billie's exit scenes since August last year, when paparazzi photographers took pictures of her memorial on location.

The leak had confirmed Billie would die, but viewers then watched her storylines play out for nearly six months due to the way the show films.

Billie's death paves the way for Tessa to head over to LA – like many Home and Away alumni before her – but the actress has revealed that she would have preferred her character to leave in a different way.

Speaking toTV Week, she said: "When the producers told me she was going to die, I was bummed out. I wanted her to go on to do great things

"But I wasn't disappointed in her ending. It was an interesting turn and she was able to find her peace. You have to remind yourself it's just a story. It's lovely to know people cared about her as much as I did.

"It's sad to see someone you've built, lived and breathed for so long not be around. It was sad to see her go and she'll be missed."

Home and Away's UK audience will see Billie's final scenes in early April. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm amazed they got rid of one of their best young actors when they keep on some really dire ones!  What a waste of a good character.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

kaz21 (07-04-2017), lizann (07-04-2017), Pantherboy (07-04-2017)

----------

